# Difficulty in therapy?



## Mark931 (Apr 18, 2013)

Regular reader, just joining. Not diagnosed, but suffer with social anxiety and depression, probably moreso depression. Not sure if this should be here or in the Coping with Social Anxiety forum or if there are similar threads; if so, someone can feel free to move/delete this.

Anyway, just thought I'd post this to share and/or see if others can relate. I assume since this is a therapy section of a social anxiety forum, most can. 

I've been to a therapist several times and found it difficult. Couldn't keep eye contact, stuttering, almost hiding my face, etc. Also couldn't really answer most of the questions well. So yeah, anyone have similar issues?


----------



## graymatter (Mar 31, 2011)

Very much, I had tried 4 therapists and 1 therapy group back when I had healthcare. I never found one I was completely comfortable with, some were better than others but I never felt like I could say exactly what was on my mind.

I wish I had some advice for you, but at least I can relate. Hang in there Mark.


----------



## TheoBobTing (Jul 8, 2010)

Keep at it. It got much easier for me. I was terrified of therapy situations when I first started, and over time I became much more comfortable with them. I really felt like quitting when I first started. You'd be surprised by how much you can adapt and change if you do the right things.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

that is what i am afraid of , soon i will have to go too .
i hope i can be very open in my answers and not getting any anxiety during the session.


----------



## sickofshyness (Oct 18, 2011)

Oh yeah, I can relate. I've been going to therapy with the same therapist for almost a year and a half and still have problems talking in therapy!


----------

